# [OT]ntfs-3g, czyli NTFS RW!

## wodzik

jak w temacie. mamy wreszcie mozliwosc zapisu na ntfsie. wiecej szczegolow na http://hedera.linuxnews.pl/_news/2006/07/15/_long/3940.html

gdzies na forum mozna juz podobno znalezc ebuilda do tego.

----------

## manwe_

```
$ eix ntfs

* sys-fs/ntfs3g 

     Available versions:  !0.1_beta20070714

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697

     Description:         Open source read-write NTFS driver that runs under FUSE

```

dzisiejszy sync

-- update:

skompilowało się na amd64, pierwsze [podstawowe] testy wypadają pozytywnie  :Smile: 

----------

## Grosik

No wyglada to bardzo ciekawe, moze wreszcie doczekalismy sie porzadnego sterownika do zapisu na NTFS.

Do tej pory korzystalem z ntfs-fuse, ktore w przypadku malych plikow dziala calkiem niezle, jednak gdy dochodzi do pracy na wiekszych plikach sypie bledami i jest w rzeczywistosci bezuzyteczne.

----------

## Qlawy

trzeba to sprawdzić, ale chyb ajeszcze momęcik poczekam

----------

## kfiaciarka

Ja dziś zacząłem to testować, zmieniłem wpis w fstabie. Pierwsze wrażenia: dalej są cyrki z prawami:/ jest to uciązliwe gdy spod mc kompiujemy katalog z mp3 lub innymi licznymi plikami i pokazdym trzeba dać pomiń nadawanie praw:/ Zdecydowane plusy to szybkośc transferu (~6-8 mb/s - na jednym dysku, captive ma dla przypomnienia ~500kB/s ) i minimalne zużycie pamięci ( nie ma wycieków jak przy capitive). Mysle że da się da się tego na stałe używać :Smile: 

----------

## Polin

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> Ja dziś zacząłem to testować, zmieniłem wpis w fstabie. Pierwsze wrażenia: dalej są cyrki z prawami:/ jest to uciązliwe gdy spod mc kompiujemy katalog z mp3 lub innymi licznymi plikami i pokazdym trzeba dać pomiń nadawanie praw:/ 
> 
> 

 

...bo nie można od razu po wciśnięciu F5 odznaczyć opcji kopiowania praw, żeby nie próbował tego robić dla żadnego z kopiowanych plików, prawda? :P

----------

## tboloo

Może ktoś mi powie jak zmusić konquerora do wyświetlania zawartości zamontowanego dysku   :Question:   :Question: 

W fstab-ie mam

```

/dev/hda1               /mnt/win        ntfs-3g         user,umask=0,locale=pl_PL.utf8  0 0

```

i z konsoli wszystko pięknie działa, natomiast przy próbie "wyklikania" zawartości system:/media/hda1 dostaję komunikat

"Urządzenie lub zasoby zajęte"

----------

## joi_

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> Ja dziś zacząłem to testować, zmieniłem wpis w fstabie. Pierwsze wrażenia: dalej są cyrki z prawami:/ jest to uciązliwe gdy spod mc kompiujemy katalog z mp3 lub innymi licznymi plikami i pokazdym trzeba dać pomiń nadawanie praw:/ 

 

a nie ma czasem opcji quiet?

 *man mount wrote:*   

>        quiet  Włącza flagę quiet (cicho). Próby chown lub chmod nie zwracają błędów, chociaż się nie udają.  Używaj ostrożnie!
> 
> 

 

----------

## kfiaciarka

Ostatnio miałem twardy reset pod windą ... i wtedy win$hit sypnał errorami przy scandisku:d ale wszystko działa :Very Happy: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

ostatnia aktualizacje tego drivera działa super:) nie ma zadnej informacji o uprawnieniach, a nie montowałem z opcja quiet. Ponadto chkdsk nie musi już zadnych wpisów usuwac:)

----------

## pigi

@kfiaciarka na jakim kernelu jedziesz? ja mam

```
2.6.18-rc4-no2
```

i przy kompilacji fuse wykrzacza sie:

```

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/fuse-2.6.0_rc1/work/fuse-2.6.0-rc1/kernel  modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-rc4-no2'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/fuse-2.6.0_rc1/work/fuse-2.6.0-rc1/kernel/dev.o

/var/tmp/portage/fuse-2.6.0_rc1/work/fuse-2.6.0-rc1/kernel/dev.c:1094: error: unknown field 'readv' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/fuse-2.6.0_rc1/work/fuse-2.6.0-rc1/kernel/dev.c:1094: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/fuse-2.6.0_rc1/work/fuse-2.6.0-rc1/kernel/dev.c:1096: error: unknown field 'writev' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/fuse-2.6.0_rc1/work/fuse-2.6.0-rc1/kernel/dev.c:1096: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/fuse-2.6.0_rc1/work/fuse-2.6.0-rc1/kernel/dev.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/fuse-2.6.0_rc1/work/fuse-2.6.0-rc1/kernel] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-rc4-no2'

make: *** [all-spec] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-fs/fuse-2.6.0_rc1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  fuse-2.6.0_rc1.ebuild, line 46:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 469:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  majver=2.6

                          fusemoduledir=//lib/modules/2.6.18-rc4-no2/fs all.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## szolek

Niedawno kumplowi zawiesił się windows i resetował się ciągle przy bootowaniu. Przyniósł dysk do mnie i koniecznościa było posiadanie jakiegoś sterownika ntfs. Nie wiem jak najnowsza wetsja ale tamta się niepopisała. Co mnie zdziwiło, za pomocą modułu z jądra dało się odczytać (i odzyskać) wszystkie pliki na tym dysku.

Ale podsumowując przypadek dotyczy uszkodzonego systemu plików. Dla osób, których komputery współdzielą różne systemy zaleta ntfs-3g wydaje się oczywista.

----------

## kfiaciarka

@pigi - 2.6.17-emission8  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

na 2.6.18 bez rc działa spoko:)

----------

## _troll_

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Niedawno kumplowi zawiesił się windows i resetował się ciągle przy bootowaniu. Przyniósł dysk do mnie i koniecznościa było posiadanie jakiegoś sterownika ntfs. Nie wiem jak najnowsza wetsja ale tamta się niepopisała. Co mnie zdziwiło, za pomocą modułu z jądra dało się odczytać (i odzyskać) wszystkie pliki na tym dysku.
> 
> Ale podsumowując przypadek dotyczy uszkodzonego systemu plików. Dla osób, których komputery współdzielą różne systemy zaleta ntfs-3g wydaje się oczywista.

 jesli dobrze pamietam artykul na ln, gdzie pierwszy raz o tym czytalem, ntfs3g na chwile obecna nie robi jeszcze kilku rzeczy, jako sterownik ntfs. imho - najlepiej zbackupowac sobie ta wersje, bo chgw czy w przyszlosci bedzie to rowniez mozliwe :/

ps. uzywam w robocie i slicznie dziala  :Very Happy:  nareszcie koniec problemow. jeszcze zeby doczekac sie takiej bezproblemowej pracy w druga strone.... :/

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## psotnik

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> ps. uzywam w robocie i slicznie dziala  nareszcie koniec problemow. jeszcze zeby doczekac sie takiej bezproblemowej pracy w druga strone.... :/
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Przemek

 

Właśnie _troll_ na Windowsie spotkałeś się z rozwiązania tego problemu??

----------

## wodzik

na windzie w jakims kmanderze po dodaniu j akiejs wtyczki mozna miec do odczytu. traktuje je wtedy jak zasoby sieciowe. zeby otworzyc film musisz go zciagnac na dysk ;]. co do zapisu na fsach linuksowych na razie chyba nic takiego nie bylo.

----------

## rasheed

Jest sterownik (googlać) dla Windowsa, który dodaje obsługe ext 2/3 oraz reiserfs. Można wtedy używać partycji Linuksowych tak jak Windowsowych.

----------

## _troll_

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Jest sterownik (googlać) dla Windowsa, który dodaje obsługe ext 2/3 oraz reiserfs. Można wtedy używać partycji Linuksowych tak jak Windowsowych.

 ale sterownik, czy wspomniana juz wyzej wtyczka do total commandera? bo to znalazlem juz jakis czas temu, tyle ze to malo wygodne jest i nie pozwala na zapis - jedynie odczyt.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## argasek

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Jest sterownik (googlać) dla Windowsa, który dodaje obsługe ext 2/3 oraz reiserfs. Można wtedy używać partycji Linuksowych tak jak Windowsowych.

 

http://www.crossmeta.com/crossmeta.html

http://rfsd.sourceforge.net/

----------

## _troll_

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *rasheed wrote:*   Jest sterownik (googlać) dla Windowsa, który dodaje obsługe ext 2/3 oraz reiserfs. Można wtedy używać partycji Linuksowych tak jak Windowsowych. 
> 
> http://www.crossmeta.com/crossmeta.html
> 
> http://rfsd.sourceforge.net/

 ze powtorze za pewnym niegrzeszacym rozumem panem: 'yes! yes! yes!'. dzieki argasek  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## wodzik

sprawdzal ktos moze jak to na viscie dziala? bo jak na razie mam same darmowe osy ;]. chociaz calkiem mozliwe ze bedzie dzialac, bo moje stery do sieciowki dzialaja. a tak juz male ot robiac. ciekawe ze skompilowane stery w formie jakiejs binarki dzialaja zarowno na win98 jak i na viscie. swiadczy to o zajefajnosci systemu, albo wprost przeciwnie ]:->

----------

## psotnik

szkoda tylko ze jfs jakoś tak nie lubiany jest   :Crying or Very sad: 

Za linki również thx.

----------

## rasheed

http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html

Pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## taopai

Myślę, że wystarczająco dużo czasu upłynęło od pojawienia się ntfs3g, więc mogę zacząć się tym interesować. Tylko zanim to zrobię, chciałbym się dowiedzieć, czy komuś przytrafiła się utrata danych z powodu tego sterownika, czy może tylko wspomniane wcześniej błędy?

Każda uwaga będzie dla mnie cenna.

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## Yatmai

Używam od dłuższego czasu. Nie za często bo Windows to tylko namiastka systemu więc praktycznie jedyne co mu tam wgrywam to demka/patche/inne pliki do gier pościągane z sieci. Błędów zero, co wiecej na ntfs-3g mam lepsze transfery niż na windziaku  :Very Happy: 

----------

## coyote01

bardzo ładnie działa

----------

## Poe

a i owszem. dziala bardzo fajnie. kilkanascie, kilkadziesiat mb/s : ) tylko denerwuje mnie, ze po rekompilacji kernela musze za kazdym razem przekompilowywac fuse.

----------

## taopai

 *Poe wrote:*   

> tylko denerwuje mnie, ze po rekompilacji kernela musze za kazdym razem przekompilowywac fuse.

 

Ja już się przyzwyczaiłem do rekompilacji sterowników nvidii, więc o tym tylko będę musiał pamiętać  :Smile: 

Sterownik już zainstalowałem, rzeczywiście szybciutki :] . W końcu będę mógł zrobić porządek w moim magazynie danych - pierwszy krok do przejścia na ext3.

Dzięki wszystkim za szybkie odpowiedzi.

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Poe wrote:*   

> a i owszem. dziala bardzo fajnie. kilkanascie, kilkadziesiat mb/s : ) tylko denerwuje mnie, ze po rekompilacji kernela musze za kazdym razem przekompilowywac fuse.

 

 *taopai wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   tylko denerwuje mnie, ze po rekompilacji kernela musze za kazdym razem przekompilowywac fuse. 
> 
> Ja już się przyzwyczaiłem do rekompilacji sterowników nvidii, więc o tym tylko będę musiał pamiętać 

 

Ja tam (nie)pamiętam jeszcze o ati-drivers, svgalib, ndiswrapper...

Ale jest na to rada:

```
emerge module-rebuild
```

----------

## taopai

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge module-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

Ooo, fajnie. Muszę to zapamiętać  :Laughing: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## szolek

 *Poe wrote:*   

> a i owszem. dziala bardzo fajnie. kilkanascie, kilkadziesiat mb/s : ) tylko denerwuje mnie, ze po rekompilacji kernela musze za kazdym razem przekompilowywac fuse.

 

Tak się zastanawiam, a co z modułem w kernelu?

```
< > Filesystem in Userspace support
```

```
# find /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/ | grep fuse

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/Documentation/filesystems/fuse.txt

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/fs/fuse

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/fs/fuse/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/fs/fuse/dev.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/fs/fuse/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/fs/fuse/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/fs/fuse/fuse_i.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/fs/fuse/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/include/linux/fuse.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/include/config/fuse

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/include/config/fuse/fs.h

```

----------

## taopai

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Tak się zastanawiam, a co z modułem w kernelu?
> 
> ```
> < > Filesystem in Userspace support
> ```
> ...

 

FAQ na gentoo-wiki mówi, że ma być disabled...

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## BeteNoire

Sam ebuild o tym mówi podczas emergowania ntfs3g.

----------

## szolek

No to jestem zacofany. Jedynie fat16 na /dev/sdb1  :Wink: .

Swoją drogą myślałem że skoro jest w jądrze to może to być wygodniejsze. Doświadczenia w tym jak widać nie mam.

----------

## taopai

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Doświadczenia w tym jak widać nie mam.

 

Ja też nie mam. Po prostu wpisałem w gugle "gentoo-wiki ntfs-3g", kliknąłem w linka i dałem się prowadzić za rękę  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## BeteNoire

Zastanawiam się jak ntfs3g ma się do kernelowego modułu. U mnie ostatnio montowanie z kernelowym powoduje zwiechę :/ Tzn. niby mogę coś tam robić, przełączyć na vt, zalogować jako root, ale wygląda na to, że po próbie zamontowania dysk przestaje cokolwiek zapisywać informacje - dioda w ogóle nie miga. Nie mogę też nic skillować, pomaga tylko twardy reset. Niestety w logach nic nie widać.

----------

## joker

a ja mam takie pytanie? jakie macie wielkosci partycji ntfs'owych? bo u mnie nie chce zamontowac partrycji 30gb

```
genbox joker # ntfs-3g /dev/sda7 /media/drive.d/

$MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).

Failed to mount '/dev/sda7': Input/output error

NTFS is inconsistent. Run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot it TWICE!

The usage of the /f parameter is very IMPORTANT! No modification was

made to NTFS by this software.
```

z mniejsza partycja sobie radzi. chkdsk nic nie daje

----------

## taopai

 *joker wrote:*   

> a ja mam takie pytanie? jakie macie wielkosci partycji ntfs'owych?

 

180,5 GiB

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## BeteNoire

I jeszcze jedna kwestia: dos'owy Ghost nie widzi mi plików zapisanych na partycji NTFS przez ntfs3g. Wy też tak macie? Problem w Ghoście czy w ntfs3g?

----------

